# My ECAS changed to Decision Made, Please Interpret ?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear All,

My online ECAS status to day changed to DECISION MADE from IN PROCESS. Some days back "Medical results have been received" line was added. What does this mean, is this mean my visas have been issued. I will copy my status following: 

"We received your application for permanent residence on December 6, 2010.

We reviewed your application and sent you a letter on March 2, 2011. Please consider delays in mail delivery before contacting us.

Your application was reviewed and we started processing on September 29, 2011.

Medical results have been received.

A decision has been made on your application. The office will contact you concerning this decision."


Please interpret this status for me, I am feeling really tense.

Jitender Verma
India
09814008830


----------



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

*continue*



jiteng02 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My online ECAS status to day changed to DECISION MADE from IN PROCESS. Some days back "Medical results have been received" line was added. What does this mean, is this mean my visas have been issued. I will copy my status following:
> 
> ...



and this has happened after passport request,

Please interpret and reply?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

The status is ambiguous... You will have to wait until until you are contacted to find out the decision.


----------



## jebok79 (Jul 2, 2014)

jiteng02 said:


> and this has happened after passport request,
> 
> Please interpret and reply?


we have the same situations,,,but my status is in "DECISION MADE" already but went back to "In Process" after 5 days....passport request has been issued and been sent to them already then this situation happened...but the details for "In Process" status was no changes same when it was still on "Decision Made....


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jebok79 said:


> we have the same situations,,,but my status is in "DECISION MADE" already but went back to "In Process" after 5 days....passport request has been issued and been sent to them already then this situation happened...but the details for "In Process" status was no changes same when it was still on "Decision Made....



You posted in a three year old thread for _that_?


----------



## jebok79 (Jul 2, 2014)

colchar said:


> You posted in a three year old thread for _that_?


I apologize but i think i create a new thread for this case...tnx


----------

